# Collections on Kindle Touch



## monkeyboy (Oct 26, 2010)

So.... the Touch file system is different to the Kindle 3 and the old way of backing up the collections (i.e. backing up collections.json) won't work. In fact, I cannot find anything tht seems to be the collections information.

Can anyone suggest how I can move my (non-Amazon) collections from my K3 to my Touch? I really don't want to enter everything again (although, at least the typing is easier) without knowing that I can back up the collections info manually.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

You'll need to download your books into the kindle first.   

Once that's done, from the home screen, go into archived items.  From there tap on the menu screen, and Theres an option to import collections.  

It takes a while to copy, but once it was done all of my collections were in my new touch with the right books.


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 26, 2010)

That works.... I get my cllections but my non-Amazon books are not added to the collections.... which is somewhat annoying.


----------

